# Working on my String Chops (Adagio/Logic X)



## asilagy (Jul 25, 2013)

First time posting music. I know some of the best mockup guys populate these forums, looking for tips to improve.



[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F102634114&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## soundtraktechnoid (Jul 25, 2013)

Sounds good, however I would bump up the volume on the strings, let the synth sit in the background to the strings. Also, more modwheel and expression couldn't hurt just to make it flow more. I sometimes have issues with not using that enough either. Good work!


----------



## Mike Marino (Jul 26, 2013)

I like the ideas you've put down here. I agree with Daniel though. I think your mix is a little backwards. You've got some effective string lines hiding behind he electronic elements of the track (which are nicely put together I might add). I would certainly use the Dynamic Bowing patches for many of these lines (if you're not already). For an extra volume boost try adding a little bit of CC7 and CC11 to make it standout a bit more even on those expressive patches). The other thing you can do is switch to the close mics and feather in the far mics a bit instead of just sticking with the mix mic approach. With a little more volume under those string you might find that you'll have to adjust your reverb a bit.

Hope this helps. Thanks for sharing.

- Mike


----------



## Amusics (Jul 26, 2013)

So I'm going to be a bit contrary. Sounds awesome man, I do agree that the strings need to come up, but I disagree as to the method. I like the texture and timbre of the strings so maybe you should pull a Thomas Newman.

What I think you should do is isolate your string tracks, if you haven't already, and boost them with a compressor. So that way you maintain the smooth string sound and still get the larger string sound we want. Also you could use a bump up on your bottom end (i.e. Cellos and Basses in kontakt).

The last thing is your solo melodic lines could probably use either some CC11 love and get them to fade out. If it won't fade out all the way, bounce to audio and write it in. It'll make that alot more fluid sounding.

Love it man, keep it up!


----------



## Madrigal (Jul 26, 2013)

You have to be careful when raising/lowering the velocity crossfade levels. For example, listen at 2:38. You can sometimes hear some small glitches in the sound between the velocity levels as you pull down CC1. 

Sounds like this is a big problem with Adagio, a lot of the consumer demos I've been hearing showcase this issue. I'm sure it can be avoided but CC1 looks a lot harder to master on Adagio. 

Other than that, it's a great track, it sounds good and don't be scared to bring the strings a little more upfront, it will definitely help with the emotional dynamics of the piece. 

Good job! o/~


----------



## rgames (Jul 26, 2013)

Overall a nice track. Only comment on the writing is that it might be a bit too stagnant for a standalone track. Would work fine to picture, though.

I think the string levels are fine. However, most folks will want to hear them louder.

rgames


----------



## asilagy (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks for all the great feedback. Looking forward to getting back to this and making changes.


----------

